# Termine 2005



## dave (28. Oktober 2004)

Und wie letztes Jahr unsere Liste zum Abhaken der regionalen Veranstaltungen:

 
*08.01.05* 
Uphillrace, Hauenstein
www.uphillrace.de

*20.02.05* 
Chaka-Cup, 3. Lauf in Boos
www.chaka-cup.de

*20.03.05* 
Chaka-Cup, 4. Lauf in Bad Marienberg
www.chaka-cup.de

*03.04.05* 
3. RHODIUS-CTF Brohltal
http://www.rsf-brohltal.de

*10.04.05* 
Chaka-Cup, 5. Lauf und Finale in Adenau
www.chaka-cup.de

*24.04.05* 
1. EMC-Lauf, Daun
http://www.eifel-mosel-cup.de

*08.05.05* 
2. EMC-Lauf, Zell
http://www.eifel-mosel-cup.de 

*16.05.05* 
3. EMC-Lauf, Laufeld
http://www.eifel-mosel-cup.de 

*21.05.05* 
1. MTB-Superbike, Emmelshausen
http://www.rhein-mosel-dreieck.de/de/index.aspx?fm=/de/radeln/mountainbike.aspx 

*29.05.05* 
Marathon in Rhens
www.tusrhens.de

*05.06.05* 
RTF/CTF in Idar-Oberstein/Weierbach
http://www.rscblitz-i-o.de/RTF-CTF-Verantaltung.htm

*11.-12.06.05* 
2. BIKE AROUND THE CLOCK, Balduinstein/Schaumburg
www.singletrail.net

*12.06.05* 
4. EMC-Lauf, Bekond
http://www.eifel-mosel-cup.de 

*26.06.05* 
5. EMC-Lauf, PrÃ¼m
http://www.eifel-mosel-cup.de 

*09.07.05* 
ErÃ¶ffnung des 'Bikeparks' in Boppard
http://www.downthehill.de

*10.07.05* 
Erbeskopfmarathon
www.erbeskopfmarathon.de

RTF/CTF RSV Sturmvogel, Bad Neuenahr/Ahrweiler.
rsv-sturmvogel.de

*16.07.05* 
6. EMC-Lauf, Mehring
http://www.eifel-mosel-cup.de 

*17.07.05* 
7. EMC-Lauf, Zeitfahren, Mehring
http://www.eifel-mosel-cup.de 

*19.- 21.08.05* 
Rad am Ring, NÃ¼rburgring 
http://www.rad-am-ring.de 

*04.09.05* 
8.Vulkaneifel CTF am 04.09. in Mayen
http://www.radsportclub-mayen.de 

*10.09.05* 
Vulkanbike in Daun
www.vulkanbike.de

*18.09.05* 
10. MTB-Touristikfahrt in Brey
www.fcr-brey.de

*24.09.05* 
2. MTB-Rennen in Kaisersesch
www.fwww.edis-fahrradshop.de
www.tus-kaisersesch.de

*03.10.05* 
2. Rww-Trophy in Rengsdorf
www.mtb-rengsdorf.de

*08.10.05* 
4. MAXC-Trial, Balduinstein/Schaumburg
www.singletrail.net

*09.10.05* 
3. Mosel-Halbmarathon,  Bekond
âHerbstabtrieb fÃ¼r Mountainbikerâ
s. u.


----------



## Pedalritter (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi Dave , 

hätte da noch zwei Termine für nächstes Jahr , wenn die Daten nicht noch geändert werden !!

26.05.2005  Marathon in Rhens !!

17.07.2005  Erbeskopfmarathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (28. Oktober 2004)

Hab's aktualisiert.  
Wer noch mehr weiß ... nur her damit! Am besten mit Links zur Website.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (28. Oktober 2004)

2. Rww-Trophy in Rengsdorf am 03.10.2005.

Grüsse

Klaus
www.mtb-rengsdorf.de


----------



## Beach90 (28. Oktober 2004)

hallo, weiss jemand ob es in altenkirchen wieder einen mtb-marathon geben wird?
lg beach


----------



## Johann (29. Oktober 2004)

hy,

also, 2005:

*11.-12.06.2005 BIKE AROUND THE CLOCK

08.10.2005 MAXC-Trial*

beides in Balduinstein/Schaumburg, bei Limburg an der Lahn.

viele von Euch kennen ja schon unsere Events... 

bbiw
andy

www.singletrail.net


----------



## rsfbrohltal (31. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
auch der RSF Brohltal lädt am 03.04.05 wieder zur 3. RHODIUS-CTF Brohltal durch den Vulkanpark Brohltal/Laacher See ein. 
Mehr demnächst unter http://www.rsf-brohltal.de


----------



## Pedalritter (15. November 2004)

Hallo Dave , 

hab da noch was am

10.09.05 Vulkanbike - Marathon in Daun   

und am 

18.09.05 MTB - Touristikfahrt in Brey , und das zum 10 mal , könnte eine Jubiläumsveranstaltung werden !!!


----------



## kaspar (16. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich hab da auch noch was:

Herbstabtrieb für Mountainbiker
 9.Oktober 2004
				Start:
			Sportplatz Bekond,  10.00 Uhr

				Strecken:
ca. 30 bis ca. 60 Kilometer  
ca. 650 bis ca. 1800 Höhenmeter
70 bis 90 % Schotter-/Waldwege
viele singletrails 

Wertung: Zeitnahme für Teamwertung!
Teamwertung für je mindestens zwei Fahrer auf der langen Distanz, die gemeinsam starten und gemeinsam ins Ziel kommen. Die besten 5 Teams erhalten Preise.

Startgebühr:      8,-	 Euro je Fahrer
bei Anmeldung bis 1.Oktober 2005: 6,-- Euro!!!!!!!!!!

Verpflegungsstellen eingerichtet, Duschen, Radwäsche, 


Gruß
Kaspar


----------



## kaspar (16. November 2004)

und noch was:

schaut mal unter www.eifel-mosel-cup.de

da sind die vorgesehenen renntermine und -orte schon aufgeführt.

gruß
kaspar


----------



## roland.matzig (11. Dezember 2004)

... wenn es schon am 08.01.2005 eine klasse möglichkeit gibt einen riesen spaß zu haben
www.uphillrace.de
noch sind plätze frei ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaspar (13. Dezember 2004)

hallo,

der termin des erbeskopfmarathons wurde verlegt auf den 10. Juli!!

gruß
Kaspar


----------



## karmakiller (4. Januar 2005)

Rad am Ring 19.- 21.8.2005 
http://www.rad-am-ring.de/main.php


----------



## Wellblech (13. Januar 2005)

2. 12.Stunden-MTB-Rennen in 97900 Külsheim
Geile Veranstaltung, niedrige Startgebühr   ,super Strecke
mehr unter www.fv2003-fck.de  
Berichte lesen - und du bist dabei


----------



## Pedalritter (13. Januar 2005)

Termin für den Rhenser MTB-Marathon ist der 29.05.05 !!
(wurde verlegt !! )


----------



## dave (14. Januar 2005)

@Pedalritter: 
OK, hab's korrigiert!

@Wellblech: 
Danke für den Tipp! Ich kann ihn allerdings nicht oben anpinnen, da es sich hier um lokale Veranstaltungen handelt, die sich zumindest in RLP befinden sollten.


----------



## leeqwar (25. Januar 2005)

echt schade, dass emc prüm am gleichen tag wie die marathon em in frammersbach ist. hat letztes jahr richtig spass gemacht die strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (25. Januar 2005)

genau wie am 12.06. da wäre dann die DM in albstadt


----------



## kaspar (26. Januar 2005)

gibt es wirklich eine alternative zum emc in bekond?

allein der gedanke, dass dies möglich sein könnte, ist eigentlich undenkbar.

fordert uns nicht zu neuen impulsen in der streckengestaltung. 

ich sag nur soviel: nichts ist unmöglich!

gruß
kaspar


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. Februar 2005)

kann mir jemand sagen wann und wo dieses jahr die süd west meisterschaft statt findet.


----------



## [FW] FLO (23. Februar 2005)

so es wird zeit auch mal was hier reinzuschreiben!

am 7. mai 2005 iwrd die neue strecke in boppard eröffnet. 

sobald das programm feststeht, werd ich nochmal was schreiben!


----------



## Single-Trail (4. März 2005)

würde so gerne erbeskopf mit machen aber bin erst 15   

gibts nicht ne interessante alternative


----------



## Single-Trail (4. März 2005)

@kaspar 

wo is denn das ist das weit von koblenz?? 
ab wieviel jahren ist der wettbewerb ??


----------



## Mountainjo (14. März 2005)

Hallo Ihr da draußen !

ich habe auch noch ein Event ausfindig gemacht:

Der erste MTB Superbike in Emmelshausen am 21.05.2005, siehe auch 
unter:  
Grüße Jo


----------



## sulibats (14. März 2005)

Hm, klingt ja lässig das Rennen in Emmelshausen. Knapp 1 Woche später (29.05) ist ja der Rhenser MTB-Marathon, kann man sich also in Emmelshausen schonmal warm fahren  

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## Pedalritter (15. März 2005)

@Sulibats

tja wäre ja genau das richtige  ! Die haben da ja wirklich eine schöne Strecke zusammengebastelt , und die kurzen Anstiege die zehren   . 
Und ich weiß nicht , ob ich da oder in Rhens mitfahren kann   Wahrscheinlich keinen von beiden


----------



## Pedalritter (1. April 2005)

Hallo Dave ,

hätte da noch was gefunden   , 

http://www.rscblitz-i-o.de/RTF-CTF-Verantaltung.htm ,

da ist dann auch mal was für die Asphaltspalter Fraktion dabei     .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (5. April 2005)

Och, das lohnt sich ja dann richtig! Nach dem CTF kann man gleich die RTF hinterher nehmen ...


----------



## dodo1912 (30. Mai 2005)

weiß jdn ob/wo es bilder aus Rhens gibt!?


----------



## VaK (2. Juni 2005)

11.Downhill-Rennen
"Rittersausen in Rittershausen"
15.Juli bis 17.Juli 2005

3.Lauf mountainbike-rider-cup 2005
Hessenmeisterschaft
NRW-Meisterschaft
Holländische Meisterschaft

mit Schüler-, Hardtail-, und Hobbyklassen

www.downhill-rittershausen.de


----------



## Postmann (1. Juli 2005)

8.Vulkaneifel CTF am 04.09. in Mayen

http://www.radsportclub-mayen.de/


----------



## Johann (26. Juli 2005)

MAXC-Trial am 8.10.05   

in Balduinstein, rund um die Schaumburg

Infos www.singletrail.net


----------



## Cannonwild (26. August 2005)

Kaisersesch MTB-Rennen Jedermann
am 24.09.2005

www.edis-fahrradshop.de oder www.tus-kaisersesch.de


----------



## Cannonwild (31. August 2005)

Mountainbike-Marathon in Büchel am 16.10.2005
Strecke 30 km und 700 hm
Infos unter 

www.pauls-biketours.de


----------



## dave (31. August 2005)

die infos haben sie aber gut versteckt auf der page!  
kannste bitte den link posten?


----------



## Cannonwild (1. September 2005)

Sorry,
ich war zu schnell, wird in den nächsten Tagen in Netz gestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

